# kleine Leben



## karsten. (3. Juli 2005)

Barbara schrieb:
			
		

> Was für wunderschöne Fotos, Karsten.
> Haben die Eltern die Jungen verlassen oder warum zieht Ihr sie auf? Ich habe mal eine Amsel aufgezogen und weiss, dass die Kleinen einem die Haare vom Kopf fressen (wir haben Regenwürmer gesammelt und Kirchen gefüttert - davon gab es aber Dünnpfiff und wir sind wieder zu den Regenwürmern übergegangen).
> Viel Erfolg bei der Aufzucht
> Barbara



UNSERE Amseln sind diesjahr schon durch   
was sind Kirchen ?

wir sind schon fit im Aufpäppeln !

dank :

und einen TA mit dem man auch kleine Leben retten kann ! 
außerdem bin ich doch alt  
wir retten ALLES  !
 Igel,Hunde,Katzen,Vögel.....

nur Wale , is mir zu gefährlich !
die von Greenpeace schieben 
dann MICH immer ins Meer zurück 

allein für die Spatzen haben wir DAS
 

dazu 
Heimchen  und vom Imker Drohnen

 

die Zwei haben wir als "Nackedeis" aufgenommen
weil sie in der Reithalle aus dem Dachgebälk gefallen sind und die Kinder sie rumgetragen haben.

Heimchen werden nur im überschaubarem gefliestem Bad verfüttert !
.......  
 

ich würd´s auch nicht wollen !
 
Spätzchen ist gestern in den Wassernapf (3mm Wasserstand )
gefallen ! Das kann für die Kleinen schon das Ende sein !

hier nach dem Anhauchen .. beim Rotlicht baden

 
das kann so schon mal eine Stunde gehen !

 
Tagsüber JEDE Stunde füttern
 
geschlafen wird in einer Wollsocke mit Wärmflasche !

 
und irgendwann __ fliegen üben !

 
schöne Woche


----------



## Nestor (3. Juli 2005)

Hi Karsten!

Wie immer klasse Bilder! Das ist ja wirklich super was ihr da für einen Aufwand betreibt. Sag mal habt ihr nicht auch Katzen? 
Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen Vater der als kleiner Junge mit Hund, Katze und Vogel spazieren ging. Wohl gemerkt durfte der Hund den Kater aufm Rücken rumtragen und auf dem Kopf des Katers hat der Vogel geschlafen. War irgendwann in den 60'er Jahren. Kam damals in die Zeitung (Mannheimer Stadtmusikanten oder sowas). Leider sind die Bilder verloren gegangen und das Archiv der Zeitung dort brannte ab. 

Fiel mir nur gerade ein... 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Juli 2005)

mannheimer stadtmusikanten ? hat dein opa in mannheim gelebt ? ansonsten meinst du doch sicher die bremser stadtmusikanten. dazu fehlt aber noch der esel hehe.
aber schöne bilder


----------



## Nestor (3. Juli 2005)

Mein Vater hat dort gelebt. Und die Zeitung hatte ihn halt mal mit seinen 3 Schützlingen fotografiert und die Sache halt auf Mannheimer Stadtmusikanten umbenannt. Quasi als Aufmacher in der Tageszeitung. 

mfg BJörn


----------



## Barbara (4. Juli 2005)

@ Karsten
das mit den Kirchen war ja mal wieder ein Ding - davon würde ich auch Verstopfung kriegen - aber die Kirschen hat die kleine Amsel gern gefressen.
Super Bilder - ich versuche auch alle Tiere zu retten (Wale sind mir noch nicht unter gekommen). Leider habe ich einen ziemlichen "Killerkater", aber alles was noch lebt, wird gerettet. Zum Glück holt er keine Vögel mehr sondern fast nur noch Mäuse. Und die schlupfen gerne in einen bereit gestellten Schuh.
@ Björn
solche Geschichten liebe ich! Schade, dass es da keine Bilder mehr gibt.
viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## karsten. (19. Okt. 2005)

*igel*

Hallo
Die Vögel sind längst flügge !
jetzt sind die Igel dran  8) 

alles was unter 400g hat wird aufgepäppelt

Der kam mit 100g und kann vielleicht vorm Winter wieder raus 

 

Der war noch kleiner und krank und ....
ist wieder fit aber noch viel zu klein
fürs ware Leben. 

 

http://www.pro-igel.de/
http://www.igelhilfe.de/
http://www.igelschutz-ev.de/hilfe/hilfe.htm


----------



## karsten. (6. Nov. 2005)

*und Tschüß . Erinaceus europaeus*

hallo

 mit 700 g
wieder ausgesetzt 

upps, da wurde auch ne Träne verdrückt !

 mg]

aber 
dann haben wir den hier mit 90g !  am 6.Nov aufgenommen  8) 

 
ich wünsch Euch eine schöne Woche
karsten.


----------



## Annett (7. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

Ihr leistet unserer Fauna sicherlich einen guten Dienst!
Ich persönlich habe einen heiden Respekt vor Leuten, die soviel Zeit dafür opfern (können). 

Wo haltet Ihr die Igel eigentlich und wie sieht es mit Flöhen aus?
Ich habe die letzte Zeit hier keinen einzigen Igel mehr gesehen... nur auf der Straße...plattgefahren  :cry: 
In der Scheune findet sich bisher leider kein neuer Überwinterungsgast ein.
Die Katzen hatten die letzten Jahre viel Abstand gehalten, wenn der Igel sich über die Reste ihres Futters hergemacht hat.  
Die sind ja auch dick genug und können ruhig mal teilen! 8)


----------



## karsten. (8. Nov. 2005)

Hallo
seit unsere Jungs "flügge" sind ,
stehen immer genügend Zimmer für Gäste zu Verfügung. 8) 

Wir geben uns eigentlich ganz eigennützig ! so oft wie möglich das Glücksgefühl
Knopfaugen geholfen zu haben ......

Die Igel wohnen in Kartons und Käfigen und werden täglich gereinigt.

 

 

Neue Igel bekommen täglich mehrmals "Auslauf" in der
TROCKENEM Badewanne .
Dabei werden __ Zecken und Flöhe mechanisch entfernt. 
erst stabile Tiere vertragen Flohmittel  !

 


http://www.aulehla-live.de/html/erstversorgung.html


----------



## Barbara (8. Nov. 2005)

Tolle Bilder, 
bei meiner Schwester ist neulich ein Igel unbemerkt morgens, als sie kurz die Terassentür aufhatte, ins Haus gekommen. Gefunden hat sie ihn erst durch Zufall abends - aber die Schüsseln mit Katzenfutter waren ratzeputz leer gefressen. Er scheint sich wohl gefühlt zu haben und die Katzen haben sicheren Abstand zum Igel gehalten.

Viele Grüße - Barbara


----------



## karsten. (12. Dez. 2005)

*re*

@Torsten

von wegen Winterschlaf .....
da am Wochenende noch 2 Igel dazu kamen ,
mußte ich eine größere "Kiste" bauen
 

 

Platz für weitere 5 ! 8)   

übrigens 
an die Jungs mit den Schlapphüten:
wenn sich auf einem Parkplatz Abends , am Wochende 2 Autos aus verschiedenen Richtungen treffen und 1 Schuhkarton vorsichtig
übergeben wird , dann könnte es sich auch 
NUR 
um Tierschützer handeln....


----------



## Thorsten (12. Dez. 2005)

na Karsten, da haste doch eine sinnvolle Aufgabe   

Aber wie machst Du das nur?, wenn ich mit dem Hund im Wald etc. fahre, finde ich nie hilfsbedürftige Tiere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





oder sollte ich mal die Brille aufsetzen  8) 

Eins kann ich aber sagen, ich finds klasse wie Du den Tieren hilfst - *Respekt* - das ist leider heut zu Tage nicht mehr selbstverständlich

Was haste denn zur Zeit alles in Pflege? (ausser Igel)


----------



## karsten. (12. Dez. 2005)

*re*

Hallo
also , wir sammeln keine Wildtiere auf !
die kommen IMMER zu uns !!
bei den Igeln gibt es ganz klare Kriterien 




wir versuchen aber denen zu helfen die auch Dir 
jeden Tag auf dem Weg zur Arbeit begegnen ,


meist mitten auf der Straße 
meist ziemlich flach......
und meist sind sie auf dem Rückweg immer noch da  
nur irgendwie anders

wir haben "Unsere" kurz vorher ....
von Leuten die unsere Adresse aus einer Veröffentlichung in der Presse oder vom "Netzwerk" der Tierschützer haben. 
bzw. 
man kennt sich   

unsere Igel sind oder waren alle untergewichtig und/oder krank
und immer ! am falschen Ort zur falschen Zeit.

und über die Jahre gesehen haben es auch einige nicht geschafft !

andereseits hat es sich herausgestellt , dass wir mit den Leuten die 
"gut" zu Tieren sind auch am "besten können".

ganz aus dem Zusammenhang
hier noch ein Rätselbild von mir :
wo hört Hund auf und fängt Katze an ?
     
 
schönen Abend


----------



## Thorsten (13. Dez. 2005)

Moin Karsten,

nicht das Du mich Missverstanden hast!! Ich meinte *nicht* das Du die Tiere nach Lust und Laune aus der freien Natur einsammelst  

Bei uns werden solche "Pflegefälle" meist im Tierheim abgegeben, eine private Anlaufstelle in unserer Region wüsste ich jetzt nicht...  :?


----------



## karsten. (13. Dez. 2005)

*re*

 
@Torsten   (winterliches Tief)  

keine Angst ich war NICHT angefressen !
ich wollte auch nur nochmal Werben und Warnen !

Tierheime sind (bei uns?) meist nicht in der Lage und Willens 
solche Aufgaben zu erfüllen .

ausgesucht haben wir uns das auch nicht sondern es hat sich eben so ergeben 

schönen Tag

Hilfe (bei Bedarf gibts überall)
z.B. 
http://www.wdr.de/online/freizeit/igelhilfe/index.phtml
http://www.tierheim-schwerte.de/Igel.htm

http://www.igelstation-hs.de/kontakt.htm

http://www.nabu.de/ratgeber/igel.pdf


----------



## karsten. (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo

heute haben uns die letzten Pfleglinge verlassen.            ....

 

 

wir haben für alle "igelgerechte" Auswilderungsstellen gefunden .

einige waren richtige Clowns  

 


andere Kuscheltiere

 

und einige ....... Igel halt  

 


alle zum Schluss  topfit !

 

Ich denke die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt !


----------



## Astrid (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Carsten,

es ist nur zu bewundern, was Ihr mit den Igeln erlebt.    
Weiter so.
Als wir mal einen kleinen Igel das Leben gerettet haben, habe ich meine Geldbörse verloren. War ein kleiner teurer Spaß


----------



## Silke (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Karsten,
super, dass du so vielen Igeln und anderen Tierchen ins Leben hilfst!
Da hast du sicher ein paar Tränen verdrückt, oder?


----------



## karsten. (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

verrat ich nicht ! 

sonst heißt´s wieder Weichei !     


mfG


----------



## karsten. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo 

diesmal sind es 5 Stieglitze 

von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang alle Stunde füttern   

gut dass sich meine Frau heute einen Zeh gebrochen hat...

manchmal ist es ein Problem auf Arbeit ..... 


   

es sind wirklich auf jedem Bild 5 !

 :?

www.wildvogelhilfe.org


----------



## Annett (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Moin Karsten,

also wenn ich ehrlich bin, sehen die für mich eher nach Kohlmeisen aus (siehe auch auf der verlinkten Seite die Vogelkinderfotos), aber das ist für die Aufzucht sicherlich egal.... (oder war das nur ein Test  )
   
Unsere Kohlmeisen sind von Di. auf Mi. ausgeflogen, die Hausrotschwänze waren schon einen Tag zuvor frühmorgens einfach nicht mehr da. 
 
Das Nest befindet sich auf der Stalllampe vom Pferdestall. Die hatten also sogar schon elektrisches Licht.   

Hoffentlich sind alle gut weggekommen, denn für eine der Hof-Katzen sind Vogelkinder ne gute Beute. 
Vor einigen Wochen lag ein totes Amselkind vor der Stalltüre von Hotte. 

Derzeit baut, wie auch schon letztes Jahr, ein Stieglitzpärchen wieder in einem ganz dünnen Zweig der __ Kastanie ein Nest. 
   
Die Arbeiten findet direkt 3m vor dem Badfenster (1.OG) statt. Beim nächsten Sturm wird sie wohl wieder aus dem Nest gewedelt.... warum lernen die das nicht?? :crazy:


----------



## karsten. (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Annett

Du hast möglicherweise Recht . 

vom Halter der verantwortlichen Katze als Zeuge der Tat.....
wurde uns Stieglitz genannt. 

Bei so Kleinen ist es schwierig aber die Krawatte weisst wirklich auf Kohkmeise hin.

schaunmermal

das geht ganz schnell ,dann wird es klarer 

die erste Nacht war ok. und alle fressen wieder .


mfG


----------



## Silke (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo,
schön, dass du die Kleinen betüdelst Karsten. Dann wird es ja sicher was... 
Unsere Kohlmeisen sind noch nicht ausgeflogen, machen aber einen ziemlichen Lärm (genau unterm Schlafzimmerfenster), ebenso die Amseln: auch noch nicht ausgeflogen. Die armen Eltern...schleppen Unmengen an Futter an... Wenn ich auf der Terrasse sitze, kann ich das sehr gut beobachten.
Neulich hab ich ja Vögel gezählt (NABU), aber leider war das Wetter schlecht, so daß ich nur wenig Erfolg hatte. All die Gäste, die sonst immer am Teich sind, hatten sich anscheinend verkrümelt.


----------



## karsten. (30. Mai 2007)

*hier meine Meisen*

Hallo

so schnell geht das

   

aber fragt nicht .......





__ fliegen geht , singen auch 
allein fressen ...
über wir noch


----------



## Silke (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

... ach sind die süß. Unsere sind vorgestern ausgeflogen. Plötzlich haben wir wieder himmlische Ruhe vorm Schlafzimmerfenster.


----------



## karsten. (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

einen hab ich noch ........


----------



## inge50 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Karsten,

die kleinen sind ja drollig, klasse.

Haben bestimmt auch immer hunger und warten auf mehr.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Moin Karsten,

mit was füttert Ihr die denn den ganzen Tag?
In die Schnäbel möchte man sicher den ganzen Tag Futter stopfen  
Das mit diesem gelben Rand und dem "Kindchenschema" funktioniert sogar bei uns Menschen....


----------



## karsten. (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Karsten,
> 
> mit was füttert Ihr die denn den ganzen Tag?
> In die Schnäbel möchte man sicher den ganzen Tag Futter stopfen
> Das mit diesem gelben Rand und dem "Kindchenschema" funktioniert sogar bei uns Menschen....



hallo Annett

erst Aufzuchtfutter mit kontinuierlichem Übergang zu Heimchen , Grillen und Drohnen  und eingeweichte Beoperls

erst alle halbe Stunde .....  : 

mittlerweile alle 1,1/2 Stunden 


und der Option schon mal selbst zu fressen ....
aber 

da üben wir noch   


mfG





http://www.vogelforen.de/


----------



## karsten. (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

geschafft !

und Tschüss


----------



## inge50 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Karsten,

das hast du toll gemacht  

Ich bewundere dich, das du dir soviel Zeit dafür nimmst. Respekt  

Schön, wenn man die Natur so unterstützen kann.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## gabi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hi Karsten,

das ist dir ja mal wieder gut gelungen.  Aber welche Piepmätze hast du denn da aufgezogen? Wirklich Kohlmeisen?


----------



## karsten. (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Kohlmeisen !


----------



## Patricia (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Karsten,

toll, dass es Menschen wie Dich gibt - die "Homestory" über die Piepmätze  war klasse. Wir hatten in unserem Garten eine Tannnenmeisenfamilie. Seit vorgestern ist leider Ruhe. Keiner mehr da  . Erst dachte ich, denen ist was passiert, aber wenn ich das hier so lese, sind die Küken wohl flügge geworden. 

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Tag
Patricia


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo

Einer kommt noch alle Stunde und lässt sich verwöhnen ...

wenn er auf der Kamera oder auf dem Kopf sitzt ....
kann kein Schwein fotografieren !  


    


diese Goldammer hat ein Rettungssanitäter von der Straße geklaubt

  

da fehlt ein Stück Scalp 
das macht die Sache nicht einfacher ...

aber er scheint überm Berg !

an den Tischmanieren arbeiten wir noch ! 

das lest bitte auch !


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo

es ist doch kein Goldammer

sondern ein Girlitz  

mfG  


p.s. bis heute kannte ich nur Görlitz


----------



## karsten. (31. Aug. 2007)

*5*

 
5 ..



...hundert
Gramm

    


alle zusammen !


----------



## inge50 (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Karsten,

die sind ja noch winzig und so niedlich  

Wie oft mußt du sie füttern?

Bei uns in der Stadt sieht man kaum Igel, und wenn dann nur auf der Straße schon platt gefahren. Ist echt traurig.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## karsten. (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

tags alle 2 Stunden 

nachts alle 4 Stunden .. 

fällt nicht schwer !


----------



## inge50 (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Karsten,

 wo nimmst du nur die Zeit her?

Machst du das alles alleine, oder hast du Verstärkung?

Echt bewundernswert.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## sigfra (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Karsten...


auch ich ziehe den Hut von dir...  

ich verfolge sehr oft deine Beiträge, was die Aufzucht von Jungtieren angeht..

echt bewundernswert...  

... mach weiter so... ich denke mal, es gibt nicht genug Leute, die darin ihre Zeit investieren...


----------



## guenter (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Karsten,

ziehe meinen Hut!


----------



## Mühle (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Karsten,

einfach tolle Bilder    .

Deine Geduld scheint echt unermüdlich zu sein, danke für die schönen Aufnahmen  

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## karsten. (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Danke  

aber das mögliche Feedback (der Tiere)   kann zur Droge werden !   




			
				inge50 schrieb:
			
		

> ..... hast du Verstärkung?..............




klar !

meine Frau , 
ich    unterstütze eigentlich nur !



			
				inge50 schrieb:
			
		

> .......... wo nimmst du nur die Zeit her?
> 
> ............



es gibt noch so viel Sinnloses zu lassen    

naja , die Kleinen sind erstmal stabil   und kommen jetzt zu einem 
"Tierschutz-ur-gestein" nach Eisenach , 
dass sind Rentner und die wollen das die nächsten Tage leisten .  
Dann holen wir sie wieder zum überwintern und auswildern .

mfG


----------



## karsten. (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo

zu unseren 4 Pfleglingen kommen heute noch 

15 Igel aus dem Hochwassergebieten 
die zum Teil aufgepäppelt bzw. überwintert werden müssen

ok. 
bleibt das Auto eben draußen  


Um aber für kommende "Taten" Reserven zu behalten 
frag ich hier mal so in den Raum :

sieht sich Jemand aus Thüringen  in der Lage 
oder kennt Jemand Jemanden der unter Anleitung und Hilfe
bei sich Igelkinder überwintern will

die Belastungen sind :

*täglich* Stall saubermachen
Einstreu und Heu    (nicht mehr wie bei gewöhnlicher "Hamsterhaltung")  
sowie 20-30 Cent Futterkosten am Tag 
(150 x wenn die Kleinen munter bleiben, 
bei betreutem Winterschlaf weniger !   haben wir auch im "Angebot")
und 
manchmal nächtliche Ruhestörung      

Bedingung ist :

ein kühler und ungestörter Raum
und 100%iger Wille sowas durchzuziehen
stabile familiäre Verhältnisse ! ............

als Gegenleistung gibt es ....







Nix !


....nur den möglichen Erfolg ....!

mfG


----------



## mein-garten-online (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Karsten,
echt  was du für die Tiere machst!
Hatte auch mal 2 Igel zu Besuch (auch noch Entenkücken, Hühnerkücken, u.a.), weiß ungefähr was für ne Arbeit dahinter steckt, die man aber schnell vergisst, wenn man sieht dass es den Tierchen gut geht. Würd dir gern welche abnehmen, aber bin aus dem Saarland. (glaub die würden mein Platt auch net verstehen   )
Leider sehe ich mittlerweile in meiner Gegend immer nur noch Igel, die platt gefahren auf der Straße liegen . Sind echt interessante Tiere und ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß (wenn man das so sagen kann) und Erfolg mit der Aufzucht bzw. Überwinterung!
Mach weiter so  !


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2008)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo Hallo

ich will nicht nerven  

aber

bei einigen Igeln tickt die innere Uhr falsch  :crazy 

wir haben jetzt schon welche die aus ihrem Winterschlaf aufgewacht sind

in diesem Zustand sind auch Alttiere in einem ganz kritischen Zustand 
und brauchen dringend Wasser und Nahrung.

wer also glaubt Igel in seinem Garten zu haben......
sollte sich mal prüfen ob er nicht ein Schälchen Katzenfutter und Wasser
anbieten kann.

Jetzt tagsüber frei laufende Igel sind bereits in Todesgefahr !

die Tiere sind durch den Winterschlaf untergewichtig ,mit Kreislauf und Immunsystem auf Sparflamme und finden jetzt nichts zu fressen ...

in manchen Gärten werden auch schon die Reisighaufen abgebrannt und aufgeräumt .  Viel zu früh für Igel !


mfG  

http://www.anl.bayern.de/doc/info_igel.pdf
http://www.nabu.de/m04/m04_02/00755.html


----------



## Digicat (18. März 2008)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Servus Karsten

Danke  für deinen Tipp. Du bist ein wahrer Tierfreund   

Habe zwar noch keinen Igel bei uns gesichtet, werde aber trotzdem Katzenfutter in den Garten stellen mit einer __ Wasserschüssel. Wenn`s schon nicht von den Igeln angenommen, irgendwer wird schon verdrücken, es brauchen ja alle Tiere Futter, selbst wenn es streunende Katzen, die bei uns recht häufig vorbei schauen, fressen.

Ps.: Gerade erst aufgefallen, von "Blau" zu "Grün" >>>> Gratulation zum Moderator


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2008)

*AW: kleine Leben*


----------



## Digicat (18. März 2008)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Im Namen der Igel auch noch eine "Runde Beitragszahl"


----------



## Annett (18. März 2008)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Mahlzeit.

Wir haben auch schon wieder zwei Anfragen für den betriebseigenen Kran zum Hochsetzen der Reißighaufen.
Trotz meines Hinweises, das erst kurz vorm Anzünden machen zu lassen... soll es bereits heute geschehen. :evil

[OT]





> Ps.: Gerade erst aufgefallen, von "Blau" zu "Grün" >>>> Gratulation zum Moderator


 
Das war Karsten doch schon die letzten 9 Monate (Pi mal Daumen). 
Es ist nur die Bezeichnung "Experte" weggefallen.  Beförderung gabs keine einzige.... 
*Wir haben nur die Farben und die meisten Titel angepasst.* [/OT]


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2008)

*AW: kleine Leben*

Hallo
dieses außergewöhlich frühe Ostern könnte mit seinem Osterfeuerbrauchtum
zum schrecklichen Tod vieler Igel führen .
Die Meisten schlafen noch ,wenn sie vor der Zeit "geweckt" werden
sterben sie durch Stress oder verhungern , 
da es noch nicht zu fressen gibt.

viele werden gleich verbrannt .....


ich weiß nicht , was "besser" ist

keine smileys !

http://www.google.de/search?q=osterfeuer+igel


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2008)

*AW: kleine Leben*

nochmal

wegen der Scheiterhaufen !

Anhang anzeigen 22886 Anhang anzeigen 22887

ich will gar keine Antworten !
versucht einfach was geht !


----------

